# Have you Moved ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's getting towards that time again , the next issue of absoluTTe is nearly upon us. If you have changed your address since the last issue send me a pm with your full name and the new address. Also just a gentle reminder to those who received the renewal reminder with an expiry issue of 22 you haven't long to renew before you miss out on the new mag.


----------

